# Eastern Wyoming Antelope



## dennis_d

I'm planning an antelope hunt in wyoming for 09. From what i've been told, it's easier to draw for the eastern units, but there isnt much public land. If this is the case, is it hard to find ranchers that will let you hunt? I have no problem paying a trespass fee. Is there anywhere I can find contact info for ranchers that allow hunting?


----------



## duckslyr

call up wyo fish and game they should be able to help out.


----------



## cowboyin2nite

I would suggest that you not hunt around Gillette or Sheridan access is very hard to get unless you want to pay a trespass fee. I would suggest that you put in for around the Douglas, Wheatland, Torrington and Casper areas. There is a lot of State and Blm land around those areas.


----------



## jwdinius1

I have been hunting the last two years in NE wyoming, and i am fortunate enough to have a great hookup with lots of land access, but if i were to do it myself it would be hard due to the lack of state land. I would suggest buying a topo mad with state and blm lands $20 at scheels and plan according to that! Good luck i am about to apply for the 09' season myself.


----------



## wburns

I have hunted eastern WY before. Don't be to fooled by the term lack of BLM ground. There is some, just not the bejillion acres found in the central and western parts. I had no problem finding access to antelope. Just stay away from the Gillet and Morcroft area as they are highly publicized on the outdoor channel etc. so hunting pressure is a lot higher. I went for a week last year and ran into 1 hunter where I was. Order a few BLM maps and compare them to the units and apply from there. A lot of maps showing blm ground can be found on the web with a little searching. Also look at the game and fish site to see the walk in areas that are marked for antelope hunting. I saw some nice antelope on one of the ones I hunted on. You might not get into super huge bucks that are more common further west, but they are out there.


----------



## brittanypoint

I would stay away from the Wheatland and Torrington area. We have plenty of antelope but areas 34,35,38,39 and 103 are very limited access. I know, I live here. Area 47 has alot of land and some good hunting. Another good area is over near Farson and Pinedale. Alot of that is BLM land. The best thing to do to pick an area is to look at Topo maps which show land ownership and base your selection from there. Someone said to call the game and fish, good idea in thought. Then again most of the people who work in the offices are about as clueless as sticks when it comes to anything about good public access.


----------

